# heres momo!



## PhoenixDown (Nov 29, 2009)

<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v192/itzvietfasho/?action=view&current=673.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v192/itzvietfasho/673.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Clairey331 (Oct 21, 2009)

What a sweetie! Girl or boy?


----------



## PhoenixDown (Nov 29, 2009)

its a boy!


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

He's very cute!
I can tell from your name that you're another FF fan -- welcome to the forums.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

What a GORGEOUS little boy!!! I absolutely adore him and his colour... If he goes missing in the night it wasnt me!! lol.

What's FF? (Sorry if it sounds like a silly question!)


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

cheekyboy said:


> What's FF? (Sorry if it sounds like a silly question!)


Oh, no it's not a silly question! It's the Final Fantasy (video game) series -- phoenix downs revive you when you die.


----------



## PhoenixDown (Nov 29, 2009)

god i love FF, especially FF7. that game made me cry


----------



## Kyles (Jul 22, 2009)

What a lovey little baby. He looks so sweet.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Ooohhh haha cool  I've heard of it, so I dont feel completely stupid anymore!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Awwww what a gorgeous guy


----------

